# Bush visits Canada



## ScreamingEagle

I think it was pretty nice of Bush to visit you...considering.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4060825.stm


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> I think it was pretty nice of Bush to visit you...considering.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4060825.stm



Troll


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Said1 said:
			
		

> Troll



No I'm not.  You have a short (selective?) memory. 



> Bush had planned to visit Canada in 2003, but the trip was scrubbed after then-Prime Minister Jean Chretien refused to contribute troops to the invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Both countries said Iraq was not a factor in the decision to cancel the trip, but it was not rescheduled until Chretien retired in December.
> 
> Further aggravating the situation were critical comments from Chretien's spokesman, who called Bush a "moron," and a member of Parliament from the prime minister's center-left Liberal Party, who, referring to what she called "damn Americans," concluded, "I hate those bastards."
> 
> The spokesman was fired, but the MP, Carolyn Parrish, was re-elected to her suburban Toronto seat in June. She has continued her criticism, telling reporters after Bush's re-election that the results showed Americans were "completely out of step" with the rest of the world.
> 
> The Liberal Party, now led by Martin, kicked Parrish out of its parliamentary caucus this month after she was shown stomping on a Bush doll during a television spoof.



http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/americas/11/30/bush.canada/


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> No I'm not.  You have a short (selective?) memory.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/americas/11/30/bush.canada/




How do I have a short selective memory? I live in Ottawa, approximately 5 min away from parliment hill, I'm privy to most of the protesting and what not that goes on there. Aske me anything.


----------



## Merlin1047

Love this bit of "analysis" from the article:

"I think Mr Bush wants to send a message way beyond North America to a number of countries in Europe.

Okay, that much I can agree with.


"As he comes to Canada, a country that opposed the war in Iraq, it may well be a gesture of the Bush administration, saying to among others the French and the Germans, look, there's Canada, we're prepared to talk in a co-operative way with them."

Well, that's one take on it.  Or it could be to tell the french and Germans that we're going to do what we need to do whether they like it or not. 

"Who knows? You may be next." 

Another message to the french and Germans.  Interpret that any way you want.


----------



## Said1

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Love this bit of "analysis" from the article:
> 
> "I think Mr Bush wants to send a message way beyond North America to a number of countries in Europe.
> 
> Okay, that much I can agree with.
> 
> 
> "As he comes to Canada, a country that opposed the war in Iraq, it may well be a gesture of the Bush administration, saying to among others the French and the Germans, look, there's Canada, we're prepared to talk in a co-operative way with them."
> 
> Well, that's one take on it.  Or it could be to tell the french and Germans that we're going to do what we need to do whether they like it or not.
> 
> "Who knows? You may be next."
> 
> Another message to the french and Germans.  Interpret that any way you want.




There wasn't a lot of actual coverage on the visit, just a lot of assumptions. A reporter in one of the local papers here in Ottawa was bitching about it yesterday.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Said1 said:
			
		

> There wasn't a lot of actual coverage on the visit, just a lot of assumptions. A reporter in one of the local papers here in Ottawa was bitching about it yesterday.



Well that's your Communist Broadcasting Company at work I guess...barely cover a visit from the most powerful dignitary in the world...(because it doesn't fit with the liberal program).  Just wait until you start watching Hannity & Colmes, you might be in for a bit of shock.    

Bush knows that Canada is very anti-American yet he thanked you all for at least the five-fingered waves of welcome.  He is making the first step toward better relations...isn't this what you liberals think we should do to make a better world?  Chit-chat?  

If the beef is your beef, that will probably improve next spring...especially if Paul Martin gets going on the missile system approval I would venture to guess.


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> Well that's your Communist Broadcasting Company at work I guess...barely cover a visit from the most powerful dignitary in the world...(because it doesn't fit with the liberal program).  Just wait until you start watching Hannity & Colmes, you might be in for a bit of shock.



In my opinion, I think the media coverage regarding Canada/US realtions has gotten way out of hand. I thought it was a good idea to keep media coverage limited - less bs.



> Bush knows that Canada is very anti-American yet he thanked you all for at least the five-fingered waves of welcome.  He is making the first step toward better relations...isn't this what you liberals think we should do to make a better world?  Chit-chat?



Who are you calling a liberal, me? And, I would like you name one country where Bush doesn't get a five finger salute, I'll bet it's not a Canadian thing.



> If the beef is your beef, that will probably improve next spring...especially if Paul Martin gets going on the missile system approval I would venture to guess.



Who knows? I have no problem discussing Canadian issues with you, but you  can lose the attitude any time.


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Said1 a liberal?  I never new that!




 :fu2:  Don't you start.


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

>




What are YOU laughing at?  :bat:


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> C'mon now, is that anyway to treat a fellow conserv?  your not really a lib are ya?




No, but I play one on another message board.


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> *IMPOSTOR*




Shhhh. No one can know my secret.


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> No Worries, I'll keep it a secret!




 Thanks. Now I must go and mold some tofu into a turkey for x-mas dinner. We like it extra bouncy!


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Tofu?



Hey, turkeys have feelings too ya know? Have you hugged one lately?


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Everyday!



Then you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Said1

Sir Evil said:
			
		

> Yep, Thats why I'm having ham for Christmas diner!




 Mmmm pork, the other white meat.   Canada has good pork.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Said1 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, I think the media coverage regarding Canada/US realtions has gotten way out of hand. I thought it was a good idea to keep media coverage limited - less bs..



It's never a good idea to "limit" the news.



			
				Said1 said:
			
		

> Who are you calling a liberal, me? And, I would like you name one country where Bush doesn't get a five finger salute, I'll bet it's not a Canadian thing..




I'm wasn't calling you personally a liberal.  I was saying you in the general sense of "you Canucks" as most of you are liberal.  I'm sure Bush gets lots of <5 finger salutes from many different countries.  I never said it was a "Canadian thing".  However, he did get a lot of flack from you all.



			
				Said1 said:
			
		

> Who knows? I have no problem discussing Canadian issues with you, but you  can lose the attitude any time.



Aw shucks.  Attitude makes for more fun.   :funnyface 

btw Bill O'Reilly has a poll coming out tomorrow about whether Canada is a friend of the U.S. or not.  Here's hoping you do well.   

  <---hands across the border


----------



## Said1

> It's never a good idea to "limit" the news.



True enough. Although coverage in the  past hasen't been balanced or fair, I think this was more of a lesson to the media than anything. Would they have reported something we don't already know aside from the usual "feel good" stuff? Probably not. I will say I'm very sorry you will never know if Bush had salad or a potato with his steak, I guess some people really did want to know.



> I'm wasn't calling you personally a liberal. I was saying you in the general sense of "you Canucks" as most of you are liberal.



Classic troll statement. Troll.



> I'm sure Bush gets lots of <5 finger salutes from many different countries. I never said it was a "Canadian thing". However, he did get a lot of flack from you all.



And you all, and Brits, and Somalians, and Japanese. What's you're point?



> Aw shucks. Attitude makes for more fun.



No, troll like attitudes are not fun, that's why they get banned. I'm still waiting for you to tell me how my memory is short and selective, the question does warrent an answer my little green buddy. Since it took you about 15 min to come with your second last post, feel free to take all day with your next post.



> btw Bill O'Reilly has a poll coming out tomorrow about whether Canada is a friend of the U.S. or not. Here's hoping you do well.



Here's hoping you graduate high school nerd.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Canada sucks!!! Like, it's crawling with psychotic-loony-liberal nut-jobs to the left of Kerry. Just look at MrMarble's avatar...Socialist to the core. Didn't you read that one post (I forget the author) who told about the Canadian guy that called Rush Limbaugh's show? That said it all!!!


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Said1 said:
			
		

> True enough. Although coverage in the  past hasen't been balanced or fair, I think this was more of a lesson to the media than anything. Would they have reported something we don't already know aside from the usual "feel good" stuff? Probably not. I will say I'm very sorry you will never know if Bush had salad or a potato with his steak, I guess some people really did want to know.
> 
> Classic troll statement. Troll.
> 
> And you all, and Brits, and Somalians, and Japanese. What's you're point?
> 
> No, troll like attitudes are not fun, that's why they get banned. I'm still waiting for you to tell me how my memory is short and selective, the question does warrent an answer my little green buddy. Since it took you about 15 min to come with your second last post, feel free to take all day with your next post.
> 
> Here's hoping you graduate high school nerd.



Well, I WAS trying to be friendly there.  However, it seems that all you want to do is personally attack on every little bitty point you can grab onto instead of actually discuss things.  You are appearing more and more like a liberal to me.   Go troll yourself.


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> Well, I WAS trying to be friendly there.  However, it seems that all you want to do is personally attack on every little bitty point you can grab onto instead of actually discuss things.  You are appearing more and more like a liberal to me.   Go troll yourself.




Personally attack every bitty point.   I went easy on you Oopie. Smell ya.


----------



## MrMarbles

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> Canada sucks!!! Like, it's crawling with psychotic-loony-liberal nut-jobs to the left of Kerry. Just look at MrMarble's avatar...Socialist to the core. Didn't you read that one post (I forget the author) who told about the Canadian guy that called Rush Limbaugh's show? That said it all!!!



And America is a semi-fasicist fanatical state, but hey, at least I don't going around looking for fights.

p.s. My avatar is a joke to play on neo-cons fear of liberals.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> And America is a semi-fasicist fanatical state, but hey, at least I don't going around looking for fights.
> 
> p.s. My avatar is a joke to play on neo-cons fear of liberals.



It's so easy to judge when we do all your fighting, isn't it, Betsy.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> And America is a semi-fasicist fanatical state...



How so????


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> Canada sucks!!! Like, it's crawling with psychotic-loony-liberal nut-jobs to the left of Kerry. Just look at MrMarble's avatar...Socialist to the core. Didn't you read that one post (I forget the author) who told about the Canadian guy that called Rush Limbaugh's show? That said it all!!!



OOPSY,   I didn't realize that Said1 lives in Ontario...I'm not talking about you, dear...whip me with a wet noodle....


----------



## Said1

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> OOPSY,   I didn't realize that Said1 lives in Ontario...I'm not talking about you, dear...whip me with a wet noodle....




As you wish.


----------



## TheEnemyWithin

Said1 said:
			
		

> As you wish.



Anything I can do to make it up to you...there I added to your reputation!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theim

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> And America is a semi-fasicist fanatical state, but hey, at least I don't going around looking for fights.
> 
> p.s. My avatar is a joke to play on neo-cons fear of liberals.



Whatever. When you start to see Canadians hauled away for Thoughtcrimes, don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## Said1

TheEnemyWithin said:
			
		

> Anything I can do to make it up to you...there I added to your reputation!!!!!!!!!!!!




Wow, one measly point. To the iron lung with you then!


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Bill O'Reilly conducted a poll asking if the U.S. considered Canada to be a friend anymore.  As of yesterday 77% of the 40,000+ responders voted NO - that America does not consider Canada to be a friend anymore.

Historically Canada and the U.S. have always considered each other to be friendly neighbors.   However, attitudes seem to have changed dramatically.  Very doubtful if Bush's visit is going to thaw this chilly attitude any time soon.


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> Bill O'Reilly conducted a poll asking if the U.S. considered Canada to be a friend anymore.  As of yesterday 77% of the 40,000+ responders voted NO - that America does not consider Canada to be a friend anymore.
> 
> Historically Canada and the U.S. have always considered each other to be friendly neighbors.   However, attitudes seem to have changed dramatically.  Very doubtful if Bush's visit is going to thaw this chilly attitude any time soon.




I tend to disagree, I have a lot of faith in Martin, there are a lot of differences between him and Chretien. We'll see.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's so easy to judge when we do all your fighting, isn't it, Betsy.



When have you fought for us?



> How so????



It is a much as a fanatical state as you believe Canada is communist.



> Whatever. When you start to see Canadians hauled away for Thoughtcrimes, don't say we didn't warn you.



I'm pretty sure America would be first to begin jailing people without just cause or evidence of wrong doing, oh, wait, you already have.



> Bill O'Reilly conducted a poll asking if the U.S. considered Canada to be a friend anymore. As of yesterday 77% of the 40,000+ responders voted NO - that America does not consider Canada to be a friend anymore.
> 
> Historically Canada and the U.S. have always considered each other to be friendly neighbors. However, attitudes seem to have changed dramatically. Very doubtful if Bush's visit is going to thaw this chilly attitude any time soon.



Canada has basically unchanged in it's policies over the past ten years. It is America that has taken itself far towards the right. So to blame us for the cooling is wrong, we are still the same humble lumberjacks, it's you guys who now demand more.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Canada has basically unchanged in it's policies over the past ten years. It is America that has taken itself far towards the right. So to blame us for the cooling is wrong, we are still the same humble lumberjacks, it's you guys who now demand more.



America is not "far to the right".  Just because Bush got elected does not mean that we are a conservative nation.  We aren't.  But at least we halted the slide to the far left and hopefully things will swing a little more to the right now.  In your case, you are unfortunately continuing to swing left in tandem with Europe.

Canada has changed over the past years in that it has become very Secular much like Europe.  You used to be a religious country and Canada used to have a moral compass like the U.S. but no longer.  You are not the loveable humble lumberjacks you used to be.  The liberal majority in your country has caused you to become too much like the pathetic anti-religious socialistic Marxist Eurotrash overseas that is constantly attempting to put down America. 

I can only hope that Americans will observe what has happened to your beautiful country and stop the same secularization process being attempted here.


----------



## Isaac Brock

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> America is not "far to the right".  Just because Bush got elected does not mean that we are a conservative nation.  We aren't.  But at least we halted the slide to the far left and hopefully things will swing a little more to the right now.  In your case, you are unfortunately continuing to swing left in tandem with Europe.
> 
> Canada has changed over the past years in that it has become very Secular much like Europe.  You used to be a religious country and Canada used to have a moral compass like the U.S. but no longer.  You are not the loveable humble lumberjacks you used to be.  The liberal majority in your country has caused you to become too much like the pathetic anti-religious socialistic Marxist Eurotrash overseas that is constantly attempting to put down America.
> 
> I can only hope that Americans will observe what has happened to your beautiful country and stop the same secularization process being attempted here.



I've seen this argument countless times from Americans and my question to them is: When do you think this slide began?  You say we came from a country similar to the US, politics wise, but I ask when?  Even since its inception Canada has had the beginnings of social institutions and a multicultural state?  

Since its inception Canada's goal was to unite very different people.  At time, the union of Quebec with Ontairo, and the Martimes no less, seemed like a pipe dream.  However it was the promise of a national railroad and removed tarrifs the eventually sealed the deal.  In contrast, inception did not become as a result freedom like the US, it was due to underlying social/economic factors that were thought best resolved upon Confederation.  Indeed, they were correct, it did become better. 

As for secularization, Canada history has not had the same religious backbone as the United States.  Canada's pre-confederation history was marred with Protestent and Catholic feuding.  As a result much of the religious wording and basis was removed from law in order to unite both groups, who were predominant at the time.  Civil institutions such as divorce (which didn't occur in the US till 1909), civil unions, etc were creation upon Confederation.

During the mid 40's and early 50's there was a movement that promote a greater role in the majority based, Christian influence.  The government allowed Christian churches to promote education amongst First Nations.  The results, as Said1 and Marbles, undoubtably were horrific.  Tales of abuse persist to this day.  Where this was not a reflection necessarily on Christians by any means, it did putter out the movement.

Since the 40's and 50's, things have been fairly status quo social wise.  The 50's and 60's saw the rise of the Co-opertive Commenwealth Federation party headed by Rev. Tommy Douglas (who similarly was named the Greatest Canadian) which had Western, Christian social roots which would become the father of the current NDP (leftist) party.  That saw the birth of Medicare, instituationalized by Lester B. Pearson, the same man who started the UN Peacekeepers.

So again I ask where sir, at what pivotal juncture in history have we strayed the path?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> I've seen this argument countless times from Americans and my question to them is: When do you think this slide began?  You say we came from a country similar to the US, politics wise, but I ask when?  Even since its inception Canada has had the beginnings of social institutions and a multicultural state?
> 
> Since its inception Canada's goal was to unite very different people.  At time, the union of Quebec with Ontairo, and the Martimes no less, seemed like a pipe dream.  However it was the promise of a national railroad and removed tarrifs the eventually sealed the deal.  In contrast, inception did not become as a result freedom like the US, it was due to underlying social/economic factors that were thought best resolved upon Confederation.  Indeed, they were correct, it did become better.
> 
> As for secularization, Canada history has not had the same religious backbone as the United States.  Canada's pre-confederation history was marred with Protestent and Catholic feuding.  As a result much of the religious wording and basis was removed from law in order to unite both groups, who were predominant at the time.  Civil institutions such as divorce (which didn't occur in the US till 1909), civil unions, etc were creation upon Confederation.
> 
> During the mid 40's and early 50's there was a movement that promote a greater role in the majority based, Christian influence.  The government allowed Christian churches to promote education amongst First Nations.  The results, as Said1 and Marbles, undoubtably were horrific.  Tales of abuse persist to this day.  Where this was not a reflection necessarily on Christians by any means, it did putter out the movement.
> 
> Since the 40's and 50's, things have been fairly status quo social wise.  The 50's and 60's saw the rise of the Co-opertive Commenwealth Federation party headed by Rev. Tommy Douglas (who similarly was named the Greatest Canadian) which had Western, Christian social roots which would become the father of the current NDP (leftist) party.  That saw the birth of Medicare, instituationalized by Lester B. Pearson, the same man who started the UN Peacekeepers.
> 
> So again I ask where sir, at what pivotal juncture in history have we strayed the path?



Seems to me it was a slow gradual departure, from the path.  And if you had had to step up to the plate do what's right in the world,  your country would be different.  Noone looked to you to help europe in wwII.  we were the only ones who could do something.  When that's the case, you have to do it.  We are the caretakers, and the leftists bite the hand that feeds.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> I've seen this argument countless times from Americans and my question to them is: When do you think this slide began?  You say we came from a country similar to the US, politics wise, but I ask when?  Even since its inception Canada has had the beginnings of social institutions and a multicultural state?
> 
> Since its inception Canada's goal was to unite very different people.  At time, the union of Quebec with Ontairo, and the Martimes no less, seemed like a pipe dream.  However it was the promise of a national railroad and removed tarrifs the eventually sealed the deal.  In contrast, inception did not become as a result freedom like the US, it was due to underlying social/economic factors that were thought best resolved upon Confederation.  Indeed, they were correct, it did become better.
> 
> As for secularization, Canada history has not had the same religious backbone as the United States.  Canada's pre-confederation history was marred with Protestent and Catholic feuding.  As a result much of the religious wording and basis was removed from law in order to unite both groups, who were predominant at the time.  Civil institutions such as divorce (which didn't occur in the US till 1909), civil unions, etc were creation upon Confederation.
> 
> During the mid 40's and early 50's there was a movement that promote a greater role in the majority based, Christian influence.  The government allowed Christian churches to promote education amongst First Nations.  The results, as Said1 and Marbles, undoubtably were horrific.  Tales of abuse persist to this day.  Where this was not a reflection necessarily on Christians by any means, it did putter out the movement.
> 
> Since the 40's and 50's, things have been fairly status quo social wise.  The 50's and 60's saw the rise of the Co-opertive Commenwealth Federation party headed by Rev. Tommy Douglas (who similarly was named the Greatest Canadian) which had Western, Christian social roots which would become the father of the current NDP (leftist) party.  That saw the birth of Medicare, instituationalized by Lester B. Pearson, the same man who started the UN Peacekeepers.
> 
> So again I ask where sir, at what pivotal juncture in history have we strayed the path?



As Rtwng said, the turn happened gradually.  The same is happening here in the U.S. although we trail behind and hopefully can still turn the tide.

You could say the slide began when you tolerated "multiculturalism" instead of becoming a "melting pot" as the U.S. did.  You actually have two separate official languages.  This divides and separates people making it easier to pit one group against another making your country weak and open for "invasion".

You could say the slide began when you started stamping religion out of your culture.  Your country now tolerates sleeze, sexual deviation, and other sordid activities much like the Eurotrash.

You could say the slide began as Secularism took hold of your people and they lost their moral compass allowing the State to be in charge.  This allowed the principles of Marxism to gain leverage and begin to get a stranglehold on your country.  

We are seeing the same radical progressive movement attempting to usurp the Constitution of the U.S.  This fight is being fought on many different fronts.  As an example, you can see it very clearly in the attempt here to prevent children from reading the Declaration of Independence because it contains the word "God".  This is because the Declaration of Independence asserts the "self-evident" truth that all men are "endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights".  This means that the government must get their powers from the governed, not the other way around, as in Marxism.


----------



## Said1

I will applaud your attempts at being civil this time, BUT I won't go so far as to agree with everything you've stated. It's not so much that I disagree, I would have to say you are somewhat ahead of yourself with regard to the level of severity you use in your arguements.

1. Religion has not been stamped out of our culture. I should know, I went to Catholic school for 12 years.

3. What do you mean by "other sleeze and sordid activities"?

4. As for secularism, you have to remember, the liberals hold a MINORITY government here, there's hope for us yet. Canadians are getting a little more miffed than you give us credit for. Just curious, have you been to Canada, and if so where?

5. Yes, Canada has two official languages, which does not mean we are divided to the point of not standing togther, united as Canadians. The danger we face is increased hatred towards one another as the the federal government continues to please Quebecers and allow facist policies to exsist within their province. I don't really see how this leaves us open to invasion, could you please elaborate.

Your own "melting pot" has turned out to have it's negative side, and like us, you have your own "Chinatowns", "Little Italy" and newly emerging "Little Islamvilles". Canada also has a decreasing rate of natural increase, we better start making more babies quick if we don't want anymore immigrants.


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Seems to me it was a slow gradual departure, from the path.  And if you had had to step up to the plate do what's right in the world,  your country would be different.  Noone looked to you to help europe in wwII.  we were the only ones who could do something.  When that's the case, you have to do it.  We are the caretakers, and the leftists bite the hand that feeds.



You're kidding about WWII right?  If not, well you need to brush up alot on your history.  

You mention a departure, but where are the specifics?  What was Canada that was once so great, but now isn't or is moving on the wrong path?


----------



## Isaac Brock

You're missing the question.



			
				ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> As Rtwng said, the turn happened gradually.  The same is happening here in the U.S. although we trail behind and hopefully can still turn the tide.
> 
> You could say the slide began when you tolerated "multiculturalism" instead of becoming a "melting pot" as the U.S. did.  You actually have two separate official languages.  This divides and separates people making it easier to pit one group against another making your country weak and open for "invasion".


Than why do we have less inter-culture crime?


> You could say the slide began when you started stamping religion out of your culture.  Your country now tolerates sleeze, sexual deviation, and other sordid activities much like the Eurotrash.


You have to be speaking in jest!  We get all of our sleave from the States!  Melrose Place?  Sex in City?  The entire porn industry?  I'll tell you right now it's not from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan.

As for stamping out religion from our culture, this is absolutely absurd.  I'd like to see your evidence.  A reverend was just named our "Greatest Canadian".  What does that say about us?



> You could say the slide began as Secularism took hold of your people and they lost their moral compass allowing the State to be in charge.  This allowed the principles of Marxism to gain leverage and begin to get a stranglehold on your country.



Secularism has always been in Canada, read my above post.  Nothing has changed.  I would prefer my country be secular over theocratic.  Iran isn't a fun as it might seem.



> We are seeing the same radical progressive movement attempting to usurp the Constitution of the U.S.  This fight is being fought on many different fronts.  As an example, you can see it very clearly in the attempt here to prevent children from reading the Declaration of Independence because it contains the word "God".  This is because the Declaration of Independence asserts the "self-evident" truth that all men are "endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable rights".  This means that the government must get their powers from the governed, not the other way around, as in Marxism.



How does that apply to Canada?  Our constitution enshrines our fundamental freedoms and there is no movement, left or right to change it.  It is generally, a very well received document.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> You're kidding about WWII right?  If not, well you need to brush up alot on your history.
> 
> You mention a departure, but where are the specifics?  What was Canada that was once so great, but now isn't or is moving on the wrong path?



I know you sent some.  Whenever you accepted socialist leaning policies in government and economics and culture, that's when it went wrong.  You tell me.


----------



## MrMarbles

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> America is not "far to the right".  Just because Bush got elected does not mean that we are a conservative nation.  We aren't.  But at least we halted the slide to the far left and hopefully things will swing a little more to the right now.  In your case, you are unfortunately continuing to swing left in tandem with Europe.
> 
> Canada has changed over the past years in that it has become very Secular much like Europe.  You used to be a religious country and Canada used to have a moral compass like the U.S. but no longer.  You are not the loveable humble lumberjacks you used to be.  The liberal majority in your country has caused you to become too much like the pathetic anti-religious socialistic Marxist Eurotrash overseas that is constantly attempting to put down America.
> 
> I can only hope that Americans will observe what has happened to your beautiful country and stop the same secularization process being attempted here.



It's obvious now that you have no real idea what you are talking about. Have you ever been to Canada? Do you even know where we are? Everything you just wrote is garbage.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know you sent some.  Whenever you accepted socialist leaning policies in government and economics and culture, that's when it went wrong.  You tell me.




We sent more than some, but that's for another thread.

Serious socialist leaning policies became very dominant here during Trudeau mania. It exsisted before, but the timing was ripe when he was in office. Peace Man.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know you sent some.  Whenever you accepted socialist leaning policies in government and economics and culture, that's when it went wrong.  You tell me.



I know now, it was about the same time America started to exploit poor countries, support terrorism and overthrow democracies, right? Or when you decided to suspend rights of minorities, or lock people up without just cause, or revoke women's rights over their own bodies, was it then?

You guys are on crack if you believe the sh!t coming out of your mouths.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> I know now, it was about the same time America started to exploit poor countries, support terrorism and overthrow democracies, right? Or when you decided to suspend rights of minorities, or lock people up without just cause, or revoke women's rights over their own bodies, was it then?
> 
> You guys are on crack if you believe the sh!t coming out of your mouths.



Hey nutsuck.  When we make a country safe for foreign investment, the standard of living in that country generally skyrockets.  World poverty exists due to the political instability generated by tyrants and thugs.  We depose them.  The world benefits.  Why  are you so insane in the membrane?

Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese?
Don't you know I'm loco?
To the one on the flam,
boy you temper, just toss that ham
In the fryin' pan
Like spam
Feel done when I come in slam
Damn
I feel like the son of sam
Don't make me wreck shit hectic
Next to the chair got me goin' like General Electric
EEEN!
The lights are blinking
I'm thinking
It's all over when I go out drinking
Oh, makin' my mind slow,
That's why I don't fuck wit da big four-o
Bro', I got ta maintain
`Cause a nigga like me is goin' insane
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Freds insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Do my shit undercover
Now it's time for the blubba
Blabba
To watch that belly get fatter
Fat boy on a diet
Don't try it
I'll jack your ass like a looter in a riot
My shit's fat like a sumo slammin' that ass
Leavin' your face in the grass
You know
I don't take a dulo
Lightly
Punks just jealous `cause they can't outwrite me
So kick that style: wicked, wild
Happy face nigga never seen me smile
Rip that mainframe
I'll explain
A nigga like me is goin' insane
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
freds insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
In the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
In the brain
Insane
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
Like Louie Armstrong
Played the trumpet
I'll hit dat bong and break ya off something soon
I got to get my props
Cops
Come and try to snatch my crops
These pigs wanna blow my house down
Head underground
To the next town
They get mad
When they come to raid my pad
And I'm out in the nine deuce Cad'
Yes I'm the pirate pilot
Of this ship if I get
Wit' the ultraviolet dream
Hide from the red light beam
Now do you believe in the unseen
Look, but don't make your eyes strain
A nigga like me is goin' insane
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the membrane
Freds insane
Got no brain!
Insane in the membrane
Insane in the brain!
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
Insane in the brain
It's because I'm loco
"...I think I'm going crazy..."


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Hey nutsuck.  When we make a country safe for foreign investment, the standard of living in that country generally skyrockets.  World poverty exists due to the political instability generated by tyrants and thugs.  We depose them.  The world benefits.  Why  are you so insane in the membrane?
> 
> Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese?
> Don't you know I'm loco?
> To the one on the flam,
> boy you temper, just toss that ham
> In the fryin' pan
> Like spam
> Feel done when I come in slam
> Damn
> I feel like the son of sam
> Don't make me wreck shit hectic
> Next to the chair got me goin' like General Electric
> EEEN!
> The lights are blinking
> I'm thinking
> It's all over when I go out drinking
> Oh, makin' my mind slow,
> That's why I don't fuck wit da big four-o
> Bro', I got ta maintain
> `Cause a nigga like me is goin' insane
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Freds insane
> Got no brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Do my shit undercover
> Now it's time for the blubba
> Blabba
> To watch that belly get fatter
> Fat boy on a diet
> Don't try it
> I'll jack your ass like a looter in a riot
> My shit's fat like a sumo slammin' that ass
> Leavin' your face in the grass
> You know
> I don't take a dulo
> Lightly
> Punks just jealous `cause they can't outwrite me
> So kick that style: wicked, wild
> Happy face nigga never seen me smile
> Rip that mainframe
> I'll explain
> A nigga like me is goin' insane
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> freds insane
> Got no brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the brain
> In the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> In the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> In the brain
> Insane
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> Like Louie Armstrong
> Played the trumpet
> I'll hit dat bong and break ya off something soon
> I got to get my props
> Cops
> Come and try to snatch my crops
> These pigs wanna blow my house down
> Head underground
> To the next town
> They get mad
> When they come to raid my pad
> And I'm out in the nine deuce Cad'
> Yes I'm the pirate pilot
> Of this ship if I get
> Wit' the ultraviolet dream
> Hide from the red light beam
> Now do you believe in the unseen
> Look, but don't make your eyes strain
> A nigga like me is goin' insane
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Freds insane
> Got no brain!
> Insane in the membrane
> Insane in the brain!
> Insane in the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> Insane in the brain
> It's because I'm loco
> "...I think I'm going crazy..."



I'm suppose to take you seriously?


----------



## Isaac Brock

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know you sent some.  Whenever you accepted socialist leaning policies in government and economics and culture, that's when it went wrong.  You tell me.



Sent some?  We enlisted over 1 million men and women in our forces.  One in ten persons were actively enlisted at the time.  

Hey no you tell me.  You're the one saying that Canada's falling from grace and has been thrust on some the irreversible road nonsense toward communism and totalitarian though.  The onus is on you.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Sent some?  We enlisted over 1 million men and women in our forces.  One in ten persons were actively enlisted at the time.
> 
> Hey no you tell me.  You're the one saying that Canada's falling from grace and has been thrust on some the irreversible road nonsense toward communism and totalitarian though.  The onus is on you.




who cares when it started?  Just fix it.  sorry for maybe underplaying your involvement in wwII.  Thats not cool.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> I'm suppose to take you seriously?



Yes nutsuck.  except for the song lyrics, the post is highly sensible and accurate.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> You're missing the question.



There is no specific "pivotal juncture" that I can see.



			
				Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Than why do we have less inter-culture crime?



Crime is not really what I am talking about.  What I mean is the separatism you continue to experience with your French Canadians in Quebec (although it has diminished over the years)  Quebec has caused some real problems for Canada in the past as you well know.   Many people don't realize that many thousands of Canadians from Quebec emigrated to the U.S. in the late 1800s until about 1940s.  They came to the U.S. to get work and assimilated into the U.S. over time.  Not so much for the French in Quebec.  To this day you have to deal with 2 languages and a continued separatism from Quebec although it has cooled down over the years.  The U.S. is experiencing a similar problem with the Mexicans "invading" our southwestern states where they wish to maintain their "multiculturalism".   This is stupidly being supported by the liberals.  The Mexican problem we have is similar to the French problem you've experienced.   Conservatives want no part of it as it divides and weakens our country.  



			
				Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> You have to be speaking in jest!  We get all of our sleave from the States!  Melrose Place?  Sex in City?  The entire porn industry?  I'll tell you right now it's not from Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan.



Well, I won't argue with you about that.  Yet it seems that Canada benignly accepts it all much more than we do.  You allow for gay marriage, prostitution is tolerated unless it's on the streets, your health program covers sexual identity changes, etc.



			
				Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> As for stamping out religion from our culture, this is absolutely absurd.  I'd like to see your evidence.  A reverend was just named our "Greatest Canadian".  What does that say about us?



That says religion still does exist in Canada, however, as a whole your country is much less concerned about religion than in the U.S. and I believe this is being reflected in your country's legislation regarding sexual deviance and your leanings toward the European mindset. (not meaning you personally) 

A poll released on 2002-DEC-19 revealed whether people around the world consider religion to be personally important.   Results from the 41 countries sampled showed that the percentage of the public who consider religion important ranged from 97% in Senegal to 11% in both France and the Czech Republic . They found that the percentage was:

	59% in the United States
	57% in Mexico
	33% in Great Britain
	30% in Canada

That's about HALF concerned about religion in Canada compared to the US.
http://www.religioustolerance.org/rel_impo.htm




			
				Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> Secularism has always been in Canada, read my above post.  Nothing has changed.  I would prefer my country be secular over theocratic.  Iran isn't a fun as it might seem.



The U.S. is not "theocratic" as I think you are implying.  Be careful of what you wish for.  In Europe it is becoming increasingly difficult to be openly Christian.  Is this how you wish Canada to be as well?  "Nowadays, social liberalism means cheerless totalitarianism." http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1285943/posts



			
				Isaac Brock said:
			
		

> How does that apply to Canada?  Our constitution enshrines our fundamental freedoms and there is no movement, left or right to change it.  It is generally, a very well received document.



You are beginning to experience changes similar to what the Europeans are experiencing.  The libs are taking over. Observe what is happening in Europe.  You are only years behind them.  Just as we are only years behind you.  Is this what you want for Canada?  It sure isn't what we conservatives want for the U.S.


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> To this day you have to deal with 2 languages and a continued separatism from Quebec although it has cooled down over the years.



Seperatism hasn't cooled down, in fact the Bloc is pushing for another 2007 referendum. I think this is political blackmail that serves no purpose other than fuelling hatred. It's bullshit.







> prostitution is tolerated unless it's on the streets, your health program covers sexual identity changes, etc.



There are no brothels in Canada, and to my knowledge, it is no more tolerated here than it is in areas of the United States where it is illegal. As for the sex changes, I doubt it but I'll look it up to be sure. Speaking of sex changes, can you tell me if inmates in the USA are getting them, along with hormone therapy ect? 





> That says religion still does exist in Canada, however, as a whole your country is much less concerned about religion than in the U.S. and I believe this is being reflected in your country's legislation regarding sexual deviance and your leanings toward the European mindset. (not meaning you personally)



Please explain what you mean by deviance. There are no red light districts here, there are no brothels, prositution  is illegal, women aren't stripping in windows, there are no peep shows....did I forget anything?  



> A poll released on 2002-DEC-19 revealed whether people around the world consider religion to be personally important.



Here is my take on that. Personally, (as in ME PERSONALLY) I do not find religion important. This does not mean I am against it, or the practice of it by others. This does not mean I support abortion or same sex marriage. This does not mean I am irresponsible or am a liberal. I went to Catholic school, my grandmother's second husband of 30 yrs was a priest, and my grandmother had devoted her life to a pro-life group which she now chairs. I have resepect for religion, it's just that the community itself is not for me. Do you see where I'm going with this? People can make morally correct choices without referring to the bible, it can also come from how you were raised.





> You are beginning to experience changes similar to what the Europeans are experiencing.  The libs are taking over. Observe what is happening in Europe.  You are only years behind them.  Just as we are only years behind you.  Is this what you want for Canada?  It sure isn't what we conservatives want for the U.S.



The Libs haven't won yet! Like I said, they hold a minority government - we have four more years to work on them! You should take a trip up here and then decide how oppressed we are.....if you dare.


----------

